# 09 Raptor 90



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

My daughter has a Raptor 90. After riding a few times we started having trouble with the starter not engaging like it should. Eventually it went out. Not knowing anything about these bikes I stooped down and took it to the local yam shop. At a cool cost of $350, NOT covered under warranty, I had to fork out. Now, keep in mind, this bike is BRAND NEW, we did purchase the extended warranty with the bike. 
After getting the bike back I found out that there was an abundance of MUD and dirt in the starter housing that caused that started to freeze up and burn up. The bendix, flywheel, and starter were ruined. Again, NOT covered under warranty. 
I was wondering if anyone else has ever had this issue and what was done to correct this issue of mud and dust getting in the started housing....I cannot afford to replace this starter or shop labor every time we go riding. Can someone help me out??? :thinking:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

That sucks man. is there any way to seal it off to keep the mud and all out.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

silicone that mofo up!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

That's part of the problem/issue.....i can't see anywhere or anything to plug up or seal off. To me, it looks like it's an "enclosed" system.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Have you found the problem yet? Has to be some kind of gasket that's leaking. If it's getting much junk in it it's not a small hole. On My old rincon it had a pull starter, and it has a small hole in the bottom to let water drain out... It ended up letting mud in and stopping up the hole keeping the whole assembly submerged. Clean off all the mud and see what you can find?


----------

